# Ok Ok Sorry Mk2 Speaker upgrade



## cols374 (Nov 7, 2018)

Hope everyone is well and staying safe

So a few years ago i got the Xtrons for my MK2 Roadster which didn't last so i upgraded it to the Kenwood DMX8019DABS which is night and day diff wish i had done sooner but anyways my car is a Non Bose system and i have 2 blown speakers both driver side yes checked one driver door got water damage and split other was top tweeter so now i m wondering what you guys have installed as im thinking to go with the

Hertz Mpk 163.3 System 3 Ways 3 Way for the fronts with the mid bass to go where the bose one sits

MPK 165.3 PRO for the rear now i only have the standard amp at the mo so im guessing to get the ultimate out of these i need a decent amp

so is this a good buy as not the cheapest or am i wasting my money 
i dont want a base base car going down the road but if i play example Phil Collins against al odds, or Jason Mraz i wont give up to give u guys an example i want to hear the depth of the song


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

Assuming it's this set that you are looking at:-










And enquiring about an amp I am guessing your budget is around £500?

If that so the Alpine SPC-400TT kit can be bagged for less than that on eBay and is supplied complete with a dedicated amp that is a direct replacement for the Audi one and all necessary mounting hardware.

It's a simple and perfect mechanical swap, but can get a little tricky regards the wiring - you need to do some pin swapping

https://www.alpine.co.uk/p/Products/Sin ... /SPC-400TT

Be aware that the Alpine kit contains the correct size bass units, the Hertz ones are smaller and will need adaptors.


----------



## andy mac (Jun 24, 2019)

It's worth taking a while to read through this:
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1369753

Loads of different options that people have gone with... the thread's mainly about head units but there are some speaker/amp installations too.

You didn't say what you want to spend - that might help people give you advice.


----------



## cols374 (Nov 7, 2018)

Hi guys thank you for your replies i did look at the alpine set and was considering but after reading some ones post i think here might have been another forum apparently the alpine is almost a whole new loom that has to be added in its not just a straight ish swap well the budget has kinda gone out of the window at the moment as originally i was looking at just replacing the fronts with a set of alpines but after more reading as you do i decided well i might as well upgrade the lot and do in 3 stages leaving the amp to last to make sure it covers it all just in case the rear speakers at 6/12 inch are to small and have to put 8s in but i dont mind paying a bit more if its gona sound great afterwards but i think a cap of a grand should be more than enough


----------



## cols374 (Nov 7, 2018)

happychappy said:


> Assuming it's this set that you are looking at:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## F3rnando (Jun 2, 2016)

happychappy said:


> Alpine SPC-400TT kit can be bagged for less than that on eBay


I have been looking for that kit in a while on eBay but no cigar....and chipper than 500pounds??

I'm missing something?


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

cols374 said:


> happychappy said:
> 
> 
> > Assuming it's this set that you are looking at:-
> ...


Audison might be worth checking out.

Or perhaps assemble a kit from Morel components?


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

F3rnando said:


> happychappy said:
> 
> 
> > Alpine SPC-400TT kit can be bagged for less than that on eBay
> ...


Here you go:-










Don't forget to make an offer! Wink wink.....

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/122389157604


----------



## cols374 (Nov 7, 2018)

happychappy said:


> cols374 said:
> 
> 
> > happychappy said:
> ...


thank you i had looked at a couple of Addison amps

have you heard the Morel comps in any cars?

did see that on ebay if i'm correct its in germany


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

I have heard the Morels many many times in cars, but not in a TT, they are in a class of their own if driven correctly.

Yes the seller is in Germany, I had no problems with the sale, delivered within timescale and that was at the start of the CV19 lockdown.

Audison are very good, another brand to check out is Helix.

A slight curve ball, if intending to assemble a custom kit of speakers check out the Dayton brand, used in many custom installs and very well received by speaker manufacturers and enthusiasts around the world.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

@cols374 i don't think it's a waste of money at all. The SQ will be significantly upgraded but as you said - you'd also need a decent amp.

If you're planning to just use what you've got: Kenwood HU and stock non-bose amp - i think look into finding a relatively cheap 8" woofer to replace the damaged one. It'll be the most plug and play option, very cost effective and i'm pretty sure there's a seller in the UK selling a decent aftermarket option but i forget who it is. They are a bolt in too.

Pretty sure it was off this site @Skipton Car Audio - but there's an 8" housing with Focal's in it...


----------



## cols374 (Nov 7, 2018)

thanks for all your input at the mo just checking out drayton & monroe speakers but if i do go with the hertz, morels etc any recommendations on amps? please


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

Audison, Helix or perhaps Zapco.






Or if you fancy an old Skool analogue sound check out ebay for DLS A series amps or Genesis


----------



## MarkOne (Jul 12, 2020)

happychappy said:


> F3rnando said:
> 
> 
> > happychappy said:
> ...


Does this work if the car came with the oem Bose system?


----------



## andy mac (Jun 24, 2019)

I've got a HERTZ HCP4 amp and JL Audio C5 two-way component speakers (with a Pioneer head unit) in mine and I'm really happy with the sound.

I didn't bother upgrading the rears (for now) as I prefer the sound to be biased towards the front, so I'm just using the rears as "fill".


----------



## chirs1211 (Nov 22, 2019)

Does this work if the car came with the oem Bose system?[/quote]

If you mean the Alpine system, then no it's not compatible with the Bose oem system.
The point of this system is it's designed to be a plug and play system(non Bose), if you're of a mind and ability to do wiring mods or will be replacing the amp mods then there are better options anyway .

Chris


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

Alpine say that the system is not compatible with Bose cars, but there is no reason why it couldn't be made to work. The Bose sub would no longer work and some some wiring modifications would have to be made. Probably only a job for those who can read wiring diagrams and are confident enough to do their own thing.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

agreed with tttony in that any system - aftermarket or OEM upgrade - can be made to work with the correct wiring and coding of head unit.


----------

